# Other > Fun and games >  Getting to know the DWD members better!

## Suzi

This has come from the Action for Happiness calendar, but as we're on lockdown we can't get to know our neighbours better, so what better reason to ask each other questions and get to know each of us better. 

Please be aware that some people may not want to answer the question you've asked and that's fine - there's no pressure, it's meant to be fun, not intimidating! 


I'll start: 

Paula - You've mentioned you used to play the cello. What other instruments do you play and do grades?

----------


## Paula

Damn, I knew that was going to bite me  :O: 

I played keyboard (which meant I could play piano a little bit but they are very different disciplines). My dad also taught me a little guitar - hes incredibly talented and self taught 12 different instruments inc oboe, sax and double bass. I also sang, until I got glandular fever.....  

I was no good at grades and gave up before cello grade 3 - I always played for joy and couldnt cope with the stress. But I did GCSE music and got an A (before A* was a thing) which I was very proud of. Mainly because a third of the grade was composing and I never thought I could write music

Mira - I know you speak several languages. Which are they and whats your favourite?

----------

Flo (07-02-21),Suzi (26-01-21)

----------


## Paula

Ok, new question. Stella, weve had a few hints about your obsession with Superman. How did that come about, and whos your favourite Superman/film?

----------

Suzi (28-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

So much I love about Superman. He is an alien who is different to everyone else, I can relate. He is virtuous and uses his powers to help others. 

Most important to me the logo on his chest. The house of El family crest and Kryptonian symbol for hope. Being surrounded with that logo is a constant reminder to never give up cos there is always hope. 

Favourite Superman has to be Christopher Reeves but favourite movie is tough. Love the first 3 movies and Man of Steel but enjoy all of them and spin off TV shows.

----------

Paula (28-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

I love that so much.  - I agree the original Superman were the best, others good, but different. I love that the symbol is yours to keep fighting. You are a Superperson yourself.

----------


## Stella180

My question goes to Flo. What was your first paid job and if you could, would go back to doing it again?

----------


## Mira

Sorry, I only just saw this. Thanks to Suzi for pointing it out to me. I will tell of courseI . But dont want to make it a mess here so its Flo's turn  :): 

I speak Dutch, English and German. And English is the language that I speak the most (apart from dutch since I am in Holland haha) my favorite one is German.

My family all live in Germany and from my stepfather we were not allowed to speak German in the house while growing up. So for the first ten years I could not speak a word to any of my family members. Since they only spoke German. After we left my stepdad I got to learn German on my own and learned myself how to speak and write it as I did not get it in school. 

The thrill I got from finally speaking to my family was a joy at that time. And thanks to that I now have a good relationship with a niece of mine and his son that is a huge fan of me  :): 
Thats a whole world that opened up for me that I would otherwise never have gotten to experience.

----------

Flo (07-02-21),OldMike (30-01-21),Paula (28-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's so sad Mira, but what a wonderful outcome - you obviously have a flair for languages!

----------

Flo (07-02-21),Jaquaia (28-01-21),Stella180 (28-01-21)

----------


## Reapy

A question for everyone: What's your favourite book and/or film?

----------


## Suzi

That's a great question, and we've other threads with those kind of questions in them, this was specifically linked to one of the days of happiness calendar challenge  :O:

----------


## Reapy

> That's a great question, and we've other threads with those kind of questions in them, this was specifically linked to one of the days of happiness calendar challenge


Ah, sorry, I hadn't seen that bit.

----------


## Suzi

Not a problem!  :):  Have a look at some of the other fun and games threads as they have similar questions  :O:

----------


## Mira

So is Flo still thinking about the answer?

----------


## Stella180

We need to give her a nudge. Feel free to ask a question while we’re waiting.

----------


## Suzi

I've sent her a PM to point her in this direction  :O:

----------


## Flo

> My question goes to Flo. What was your first paid job and if you could, would go back to doing it again?


Sorry Stella....I never knew this thread existed until I got a nudge from Suzi! Well...my first paid job was as a typist in a Solicitors firm in Dublin when I was 17. I only lasted a day because it was like Scrooges office in A Christmas Carol!! It was literally Dickensian and it scared the living daylights out of me!! I lied to my parents when I got home and told them that the place didn't need me anymore. :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (07-02-21)

----------


## Flo

So this question is for you Stella.....knowing your love of all things sporty, what sport did you participate in when at school and if more than one which was  and is your favourite sporting activity?

----------


## Stella180

I hated netball with a passion, but loved badminton and was asked to represent the school but I declined cos I didn’t think I was good enough. Athletics, especially the javelin, I had a pretty good throwing arm even if my technique wasn’t text book. Greatest achievement was a 3rd place in the district sports competition. Last but not least I loved playing Hockey. Once after a PE lesson I was asked if I could join the school team as they were short of players and it was a last minute thing. Again I didn’t believe in myself and it took my friends and other team members to talk me into doing it. I played in defence and I felt honoured to be selected. I still have a hockey stick in the shed. God only knows why lol. 


Question for Magie. You do a lot of crafts. Which of your many creations are you most proud of and why?

----------

Suzi (07-02-21)

----------


## Flo

Well that's interesting Stella...I still have my Indian head hockey stick but it's to beat off burglars! However I too loved Badminton and played it for exercise in Scotland. So in my estimation you're a damn good sportswoman...had a feeling you were. :(y):

----------


## Suzi

I agree, sports was my most hated....

----------


## Stella180

I’ve always loved sport, I used to love going over to the local playing field and joining in with the lads playing football or cricket. I enjoyed rounders at school cos it felt so good when it was my turn to bat and everyone on the fielding side started running backwards cos they knew I could whack that ball. Having a good throwing arm I was always the deep fielder. 

Looking at me now you’d never know I was a sporty person. I’m just a lazy couch potato. My body says no chance but in my head I still wanna do it.

----------


## magie06

My most recent "best" has to be a Christmas stocking that I sent to England. 
My favorite craft is knitting, but I love the reaction of the kids, when they make something I've prepared. 
I love to knit baby blankets to go into the charity boxes for those babies who go straight home to become angels. 
Because of a certain virus, those charities are not accepting donations atm. School is also not happening. So I'm knitting away and getting ahead for the end of this year.

----------

Jaquaia (14-02-21),OldMike (14-02-21),Paula (14-02-21),Stella180 (14-02-21)

----------


## Stella180

I have to say that stocking was amazing. You really are so talented. Your turn to ask a question.

----------


## Paula

You really are one of the kindest people Ive ever had the joy and honour to meet, Magie  :):

----------

Stella180 (14-02-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

That stocking is amazing!

----------


## Suzi

I agree with everyone! You are so kind, caring, sharing, and really talented!

----------


## magie06

If you were to have whatever you've ever wanted, what would that be, and why?

----------


## Stella180

Who is that question for?

----------


## magie06

Everyone.

----------


## Stella180

Ok in that case I would want to be a good mum. It hurts me to know I failed my kids and regardless of blame I wish I was in a different position and more capable of being the mother my kids deserved.

----------


## Paula

I already feel so blessed, so Id say that means I already have everything Ive ever wanted

----------


## Suzi

I'm the luckiest person in the whole wide world. I'm loved and I love... The only thing I'd ever want is happiness for those I love.

----------


## Jaquaia

To be a mum. I love A and T like they're my own but it's not the same

----------


## Jaquaia

Ok, I have one for everyone.

When you were little, what did you want to be when you grew up?

----------


## Suzi

Long distance Clara from Pigeon Street... 

Musical/Opera conductor + director  :O: 

Music teacher - Which I actually did and loved.

----------


## Paula

A teacher

----------


## Stella180

When I was in primary school I wanted to be a Police Officer. In high school I wanted to be a mechanic. I still remember the careers adviser I spoke to asking me “wouldn’t you rather be a nurse?”. Yep, even in the 90s gender roles within the work place was acceptable and a girl shouldn’t strive to do the job of a man. 

I never managed to achieve either goal but I did work within the motor trade when I left school just not in my preferred role.

----------


## Paula

Ive got a question for Mike. Can you tell us a bit about your childhood?

----------


## magie06

I wanted to be a teacher. So I guess in normal times, I kinda am.

----------


## OldMike

> Ive got a question for Mike. Can you tell us a bit about your childhood?


Now that's a question it is so loooooonnnnnggggg ago, I spent a lot of time climbing trees (well there was no television) as far as school went used to like science and maths and remember walking to school a mile or so knee deep in snow and the school milk was frozen solid and ice had lifted the foil cap off the top of the  1/3 pint bottles. For lunch we had horrid shepherds pie and disgusting lumpy rice put and we paid a shilling (5p) approximately a day for the pleasure of consuming such culinary delights.

I loved bonfire night in my garden with a big bonfire and fireworks which I spent ll my pocket money on.

There used to be an annual fete on the village green where I used to consume large quantities of pop.

Couldn't wait for the Eagle comic to land on the mat wit Dan Dare and a cut out diagram of some car, plane etc with all the parts labeled.

Playing with Dinky toys proper die cast models not the modern plastic ones, playing with Meccano and a clockwork Hornby train.
__________________

To answer Jaq's question I wanted to be a TV engineer and for part of my working life I was it was a time when TV's used valves, transistors and IC's (silicon chips) were just coming in to to use in the TV trade colour TV's were just becoming available to the general public some sets still used the old 405 line system and we used to repair 495/625 line sets where you could switch between the two systems. Needless to say this was all analogue both for B/W and colour sets, remote control was just coming in to use and the circuitry was quite complex using discrete components and a few IC's mainly logic gates. Well I best stop there as I can see you all dozing off  :(snooze): 
__________________

SMum a question for you what was/is the best/loveliest/craziest/weirdest thing you ever crocheted?

----------


## Suzi

Mike - was it a happy childhood?

----------


## OldMike

> Mike - was it a happy childhood?


Yes it was a happy childhood there was the occasional falling out with family members especially during the teenage years but by enlarge it was good.

----------

Paula (16-02-21),Suzi (16-02-21)

----------

